# Scored HS621 and HS521 In One Shot for $60.



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

I know they have been discontinued for quite a while and not as popular as Toro... But when the list was up on local Kijiji (I am in Ontario, Canada) it's hard to pass by without buying them. The seller asked for $30 each flat and I showed up next day in the early morning. 

They both fired up after carb cleaning. Missing some parts for the HS521 but the HS621 is complete and ready for the winter.

Here they are:


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Great find. What shape are the paddles in?

tx


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> Great find. What shape are the paddles in?
> 
> tx


Both seems to be in good condition. The scraper bar on the HS621 was in bad shape so I replaced with the one on the HS521.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

is the little Toro in the background getting jealous??

tx


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

paulm12 said:


> is the little Toro in the background getting jealous??
> 
> tx


Well probably - The Toro Powerlite hasn't worked on my driveway yet...


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Great score! The HS621 is well worth the $60 alone.

The best on the market are the Honda and Toro, Honda for the engine and carb and being well built. The downside, HEAVY, lots of bolts on the rubber auger, and forget removing the carb, a nuisance, taking off shrouds, supports, linkage rods, using a needle nose to put them back on. A battery powered wrench is the best for removing the rubber flap auger. The Toro is lighter being a 2 cycle smoker and well built with a nice belt system.


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Great score! The HS621 is well worth the $60 alone.
> 
> The best on the market are the Honda and Toro, Honda for the engine and carb and being well built. The downside, HEAVY, lots of bolts on the rubber auger, and forget removing the carb, a nuisance, taking off shrouds, supports, linkage rods, using a needle nose to put them back on. A battery powered wrench is the best for removing the rubber flap auger. The Toro is lighter being a 2 cycle smoker and well built with a nice belt system.


Yes you are right, they are HEAVY. I was excited when get them started. But when I push them to backyard I was seriously thinking maybe sell them and keep the Brute 5HP 21in Single Stage which is probably only 60LB. For heaiver job I do have basic two stage...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I've noticed that a lot of blowers in Canada are in rough shape....is it because of salt or you guys don't have garages up in Canada..........eh?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

thats an awesome score. i think i picked up a 4/21 honda for $30 also a few years ago. i found it felt gutless and didn't throw very far so i sold it. you really almost need snow to try them out to see if the 5hp machine would be what you want. the 4 stroke machines definitely need a larger engine to do the same job as the 2 strokes. i end up getting $100 for it when i sold it and it sold real quick. 


orangputeh said:


> I've noticed that a lot of blowers in Canada are in rough shape....is it because of salt or you guys don't have garages up in Canada..........eh?


likely mainly the salt. you should see some of the cars on the road. if your looking at buying a car that is over 10 years old here you got to look it over real good to make sure it is not a rot box. if it was taken care of properly they can be fine but there are also lots of lazy owners. also a lot more houses are being built without garages since they were building them so uselessly small anyways.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> thats an awesome score. i think i picked up a 4/21 honda for $30 also a few years ago. i found it felt gutless and didn't throw very far so i sold it. you really almost need snow to try them out to see if the 5hp machine would be what you want. the 4 stroke machines definitely need a larger engine to do the same job as the 2 strokes. i end up getting $100 for it when i sold it and it sold real quick.
> 
> likely mainly the salt. you should see some of the cars on the road. if your looking at buying a car that is over 10 years old here you got to look it over real good to make sure it is not a rot box. if it was taken care of properly they can be fine but there are also lots of lazy owners. also a lot more houses are being built without garages since they were building them so uselessly small anyways.


ya. I watch donyboy73 videos and see all the rusted equipment he works on.......ouch. I turn down those type of jobs. a lot of extra work and frustration. I mean an owner can do something about their equipment before and after using can't they? Maybe fluid film or applying used oil on their equipment like the ol timers used to do ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> likely mainly the salt. you should see some of the cars on the road.


Until 20 years ago, we lived on a street that fed traffic into a large neighborhood, near the town schools. The amount of salt used on that road was incredible. As a result, our cars generally developed body rot after only a few years. Our Honda HS80 which was used to widen the street area quite a bit in the neighborhood as well as on the walkways to the school complex also gained a lot of minor surface rust, but it never affected functionality... It was always garaged for 30+ years and washed when there was flowing water in the hose, but the surface damage was inevitable. Functionally I would still be able to use it if the transmission hadn't given up the ghost before I learned about adding a Zerk/grease there. The engine lives on the chipper now.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ya. I watch donyboy73 videos and see all the rusted equipment he works on.......ouch. I turn down those type of jobs. a lot of extra work and frustration. I mean an owner can do something about their equipment before and after using can't they? Maybe fluid film or applying used oil on their equipment like the ol timers used to do ?


probably woudn't hurt to try. for the most part i have found most machines come apart pretty decent. only that is usually hard to get off is stuff like rim and augers which are fully exposed. other than that is has surprised me how easy it to take apart some rust machines.


----------



## SeanTO (Sep 25, 2020)

This is indeed a great buy. Can’t go wrong with a Honda!


----------

